# 09" Routan RSE making clicking noise when turning ignition as if battery is dead but isn't.



## vrsantana (Sep 25, 2006)

My wife's 09 Routan intermitently makes a clicking noise when turning the ignition (the clicking noise you get when you have a dead battery). Had the battery tested, took it to the dealer and of course it didn't do it while it was there. They said they tested the starter and battery and all and that everything came back good. 

The weird thing is, that when this happens, the instrument cluster and radio screen and any video will resume playing as if the van was fine. Its just a clicking noise. Of course, it doesn't do it all the time. I'm trying to get my wife to record it with her iphone when it happens to see if taking that in to the dealer will help. 

Anyone else having this issue or heard of this. Your help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.:screwy:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Did you by any chance have the WIN module replaced for the recall? Not sure if that would be it or not but I vaguely remember someone having a similar issue.


----------



## vrsantana (Sep 25, 2006)

Everything I'm reading says that recall is or will be for the 2010 (mine is an 09). I went as far as checking through the vin number on the vw site and it came up with no recalls. Maybe I'll call the dealer and see if there is a way they can check the WIN module. 

This is driving my wife crazy that the cant find anything wrong. I'm running low on patience myself. 
Thanks or that tip.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

The recall is for 10's, but check the sticker in your door jamb, it will tell you the build date, or post a pic of your ignition switch, they are visibly different where the fobik inserts. Perhaps your is a late build? I noticed that on our friends 2010 VS our 2010. They bought theirs second hand and got it done for free. 

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/03/11/volkswagen-recalling-12-612-routans-for-same-ignition-problem-as/ 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5515531-Broke-Down-Wouldn-t-Start 


There was another guy that had symptoms like yours but he traded it in on a Tiguan before they fixed it. 

I'm hedging my bet on the WIN module. Keep us posted. 

How much "stuff" does she have hanging off the fobik?


----------



## vrsantana (Sep 25, 2006)

58kafer- I will post of pic, but I'm not quite sure where to find the ignition switch. I have no doubt I'll be able to find it, but I just need to be pointed in the general direction. 

My apologies, I'm not a complete idiot, but when it comes to some of these things, I'll be the first to admit I need help. 

Thanks you!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

vrsantana said:


> 58kafer- I will post of pic, but I'm not quite sure where to find the ignition switch. I have no doubt I'll be able to find it, but I just need to be pointed in the general direction.
> 
> My apologies, I'm not a complete idiot, but when it comes to some of these things, I'll be the first to admit I need help.
> 
> Thanks you!


 
The one on the dash where you put the Key fob to start the van, where the traditional key would go. It just seems that there has been starting issues that relate back to the WIN module.


----------



## vrsantana (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, I feel kind of dumb. Lol! I was thinking a pic of some part inside the engine compartment. Here's what I got:


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

I also have an '09 and although my ignition switch was OK I had a no start issue (twice now) but no clicking as you describe, just totally dead when you try to turn it over. You didn't mention if you have the remote start option? If you do you could try it with someone in the car to see if the clicking does not occur (which I doubt it would) using the remote starter -- the first no start was fixed by tightening all the main fuse connections, battery and ignition was fine; the second after a LOT of trial and error on the dealer's part turned out to be the main radio head itself whcih was replaced with a brand new unit from an '11. I think the others are on to something with the recall for a '10. Both times the no start left the car stranded (once at home, once at work) so VW towed both times ... I doubt that your issue will correct itself ... can't imagine but is somthing drawing power while the car is parked (like leaving something plugged into the unswitched charge port) perhaps drawing enough current to drain the battery?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

vrsantana said:


> Well, I feel kind of dumb. Lol! I was thinking a pic of some part inside the engine compartment.


 Looks like ours, our friends was more open looking IIRC, but definitely different visually.


----------



## vrsantana (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, come to think of it, I do leave a USB adapter plugged into the lighter plug in the center console. Not sure if this would be drawing power, but I'll leave it out this week and see what happens. Weird thing is, after letting it sit for a min, or trying to start it once again a few times, it starts up. I recognize the clicking noise it makes. It's the same sound you hear when the battery is really weak and can't start the car.


----------



## Versteegs (May 3, 2012)

We are having the exact same issue. It does it with both keys, which were programmed back in January after the original key went bad according to the onboard computer. Stranded my wife yesterday for an hour and then it finally started. It's at the dealer now. We've been dealing with this issue for over a year with three different keys and no error codes being thrown in the computer.


----------



## Versteegs (May 3, 2012)

Dealer had the van for two days and of course it wouldn't do it. They did replace the WIN module and we picked it up Saturday. First thing Sunday morning it did it again. Put the van in neutral and moved it about a foot or so and tried starting it and it fired right up. Let the dealership know this morning of the continuing issue and they said it sounds like a neutral control switch. Hopefully will have that replaced later today or tomorrow. Wife is getting tired of moving the van a little, when it doesn't start properly, to get it to start.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

loose battery terminal, or other connection (starter, etc)?


----------



## Versteegs (May 3, 2012)

Got the van back Tuesday evening. Dealer still could not reproduce the issue, but after talking with VW, they decided to try a new ground. They ran a new ground wire from the battery to a bolt on the bell housing because the actual ground in the van is a pain to get to, according to them. My wife has driven it for two days now and not a single problem starting it.


----------



## vrsantana (Sep 25, 2006)

Wanted to give a quick update on this issue that I was having. I started putting the key in the ignition then turning it until it clicks once (making all the lights on the instrument cluster light up). When I do, and give it about 2-3 seconds before turning the ignition the rest of the way to start the van, it cranks every time. Never fails. I'm not a tech, but I'm not quite sure why waiting A few seconds before turning the ignition all the way makes a difference. 

If anyone else is having this same issue, give this a try and see if it works for you. Thank you for everyone's help and suggestions. Good luck!


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Joined the No Start Club*

2009
Current mileage is about 50K.
SEL Premium

First time it happened to my wife at a mall parking lot. I drove over and jumped the battery successfully. When we got home, I replaced OEM battery with an extra Optima Yellow Top battery (overkill for the Failtan) from an offroad trailer I am building. About 2 weeks later, the Failtan does not start again. :banghead: I am getting tired of this vehicle. Real tired. I am taking it to the dealer sooner than later. Although it looks like they won't know what to do.


----------



## Persistent (Oct 26, 2012)

*Routan drained battery*

I have a 2009 Routan with similar problem of drained battery. I am on the third battery even though I told them last time it was an electrical issue not a battery issue. When the new battery died after one week they then believed me. Currently at the dealer since 10-20-12. Dealer called Thursday 10-25-12 and said there is a new bulletin out on the fix. The part will be in Monday and I will pick up Tuesday 10-30-12. I will follow up then.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Still occurring intermittently. Still have not visited the dealer for this :thumbdown:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

FWIW, i already replaced my battery in my 2009 Routan, Built in October 2008


----------



## Perkinsfun (Sep 9, 2013)

*What was the bulletin they put out???*

What was the bulletin they put out to fix the starting issue????





Persistent said:


> I have a 2009 Routan with similar problem of drained battery. I am on the third battery even though I told them last time it was an electrical issue not a battery issue. When the new battery died after one week they then believed me. Currently at the dealer since 10-20-12. Dealer called Thursday 10-25-12 and said there is a new bulletin out on the fix. The part will be in Monday and I will pick up Tuesday 10-30-12. I will follow up then.


----------



## baconlegs_g60 (Apr 29, 2002)

*nature of the beast*

hello everyone with their no start routans. If there is a club for no start routans then I would be head master. I have worked on vw's for a long time now and I have had quite a few routans come in with "no start" issues. I have seen bad batteries, bad WIN modules(ignition switch), bad TIPM(totally integrated power module...or fuse box), starters, bad positive and bad ground wires.

I am asking you all that take your routan to the dealer to appreciate the poor bastard working on it. I have lost many hours on my paycheck because of these vehicles, only to turn around and have the customer yell in my face that I am a bad mechanic. If it were easy fixes...we wouldnt have so many coming in with problems that the normal shop cant fix. I have even had customers take there routan to chrysler and then chrysler sublets the routan back to me.....fun fun. that usually means that they have no idea what is going on and they are giving up and handing it off to someone else.
peace be with all of you who suffer from this...


----------



## baconlegs_g60 (Apr 29, 2002)

*karma*

just after I posted the last post, a no start routan was pulled into my bay. The customer concern is "vehicle clicks but wont start, intermittent" I found the starter amperage was through the roof and the positive cable voltage drop was .9v.


----------

